# Free WMV to GIF converter?



## beyond_amusia (Jul 3, 2008)

I need a free converter.. Anyone know where to get one?


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jul 3, 2008)

Anyone? Please?  =/


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 3, 2008)

wmv = truecolor movie, gif = 256-bit picture. how do you expect do convert this and what would you need this for?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 3, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> wmv = truecolor movie, gif = 256-bit picture. how do you expect do convert this and what would you need this for?



Silly animations.

I know Paint Shop Pro comes with some animation thing that can do avi>gif. Now sure about wmv, then again you can convert wmv to avi.


----------

